# HELP with subwoofer enclosure with aeroport



## aldrichsy (Dec 7, 2009)

can you guys design a subwoofer enclosure with aeroports??
its for a DD512...
i need it to sound better and louder than others... 
thanks guys..


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

A lot of the guys here are using the aeroports. Plus it's all DD. ----> Soundpressure.com Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## aldrichsy (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks a lot..


----------

